# Kudo's To Hootbob



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Just posted two pictures of the Outbackers.com "advertizments" that were attached to a 30FRK at the big RV show at Hershey Park this past week and weekend.

Outbackers at Hershey


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Not real sure, but I think that rally picture was from the PNW Spring Rally at Ft Stevens St Park in Oregon. If it is, the Outback in the picture belongs to PDX Doug.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I can confirm that the 'group photo' picture is from the Spring Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally at Fort Steven's State Park on the Oregon coast.

Credit for the artwork goes to Big Bad Brian's dotter. The graphic shown here is a slight modification of what she created for the rally sweatshirts.

Cool to see that our little - but great - group has made it clear across the country!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> Not real sure, but I think that rally picture was from the PNW Spring Rally at Ft Stevens St Park in Oregon. If it is, the Outback in the picture belongs to PDX Doug.
> [snapback]55073[/snapback]​


I thought that was the NW Spring Rally picture!!! Good eyes


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ya thats not the NE Rally
They must have down loaded it from the site
There should have been a Poster Board with alot of picture from the NE Rally
I'm just glad that our dealer is helping by passing the word around(I give them like 200 cards)
I'll have to bust his butt today have to take our down for inspection









Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The Outbackers design was one I gave to Thor for use in their rally earlier this year. My dotter and I colaborated on the graphic. I made the basic drawing based upon another I already had. I added the rest electronically.

BBB


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I had a quick talk with one of the salesman today
He said out of 200 cards they have 5 cards left
And they sold 21 Outbacks at the Hershey Show.

Don


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't see the posterboard, or I would have taken a picture of it.

We did onlt look at the 5th wheels, so I may have missed the other display.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Don,

You gettin' a cut?????









I guess they were quite busy. Now the real test is how many will join the forum and say some guy named "Hootbob" sent us!
















Have a good one!

Tim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Don, you rock!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Don, you rock!
> [snapback]55219[/snapback]​


Hope to get all the new Outback owners to chime in







Your cards are great. You need to post one.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim, no cut here

dougdogs this is the poster board I was talking about
It's alittle hard to see at this angle but it gives you the ideal










Don


----------

